# Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2005



## mb243 (13. September 2005)

Hallo Junx und Mädelz!

Zur besseren Übersicht könnte ich mir einen extra Thread für genaue Termine von Gemeinschaftsangelveranstaltungen gut vorstellen! Das erspart das ewige Gesuche und alle Termine sind so kompakt zu finden!

Bitte keine neue Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn solcher GMV´s hier klären - sondern einfach nur zwecks Informationsgründen hier sinnvolle Beiträge posten! DANKE !!!


*@ alle Veranstalter:*

Bitte postet doch einfach Eure Termine für die GMV´s mit Links und wichtigen Daten hier rein!!!


----------



## tommix (13. September 2005)

*Schwedeneck-Team- Brandungsangeln 2005*

#6 

Hallo Leute,
nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, wir machen weiter. Am Sa. den 01.10.2005 findet das 9. Schwedeneck - Team - Brandungsangeln in der Eckernförder Bucht statt.
Die Anmeldung läuft ab sofort in folgenden Angelläden.

DS Angelsport Center - Flensburg
Melsdorfer Zoo & Angelshop
Ettling - Preetz
Wassersportzentrum Kappeln
Angelcenter Eckernförde
alle, die an dieser Veranstaltung noch nicht teilgenommen haben, können sich in oben genannten Angelläden Infos einholen oder hier im AB.


----------



## dorschman (13. September 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Termine*

toller vorschlag !
ich weiss das der angelladen in bad schwartau 
(Volker Pepping) in der vergangenheit auch 2x 3 im Jahr
ne kleinere veranstaltung gemacht hat

ich finde aber irgendwie die homepageadresse nicht wieder
da standen immer die termine


----------



## Agalatze (13. September 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Termine*

also vorraussichtlich wird der fehmarn-cup am 5.11 sein.
am19.11 ist der quantum cup.
am 25/26.11 sind die DMV anglertage.
der pro tack cup ist bekannt.
soweit ich die anderen daten habe gebe ich mal info


----------



## dorschman (13. September 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Termine*

war gerade auf der Homepage vom DMV und wollte da mal nach
terminen schauen. (www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de)
das sollte man mal in etwas profi haende geben wenn
der verbandsetat das zu laesst.

also die seite ist ja sowas von erbaermlich.

das sollte man mal in etwas profi haende geben wenn
der verbandsetat das zu laesst.

ich werde mal was fuer die verbandskasse tuen
und habe mich entschlossen wieder einzutreten.

wenn man privat in die brandung faehrt ist das zwar auch sehr
schoen aber vergleichsangeln ist irgendwie ne ganze ecke geiler

diese situation wie z. b. 
Nachbar faengt gerade Doublette
und man selber hat auf beiden ruten abriss und moechte den
ganzen strand zusammenschreien erlebt man beim privaten angeln
nicht.

oder :
acht massige Fische im Eimer gut drauf bist der ordner
vorbeikommt und sagt vorne auf der spitze sind 14 hoch 
wie was 14 ?? diese adrenalinstoesse die man dann bekommt

das ist das was das ganze so pervers und anderseits so geil macht.

und deshalb sach ich : ich hab bock auf DMV und tu mir das ganze wieder
an.

gruss
Doschman
Member "Team Zukunft"


----------



## xstsxxfxn (14. September 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2005*

Nah das höre ich doch gerne das Du wieder beim DMV mitangeln möchtest !!!
Unsere Webseite  wird privat von unserem Schatzmeister bereut und ergibt sich viel Mühe dabei, aber er ist natürlich kein Profi. Der DMV muß logischerweise sparsam mit seinen Mitteln umgehen und so konnten wir uns bisher keinen Profiagentur zur Betreuung unserer Webseite leisten. Aber ich den Horst Hellman ist für gute Tipps und Unterstützung jederzeit dankbar. Freue mich schon darauf Euch bei PRO-Tack Cup zu sehen.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## xstsxxfxn (14. September 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2005*

so und einen Termin habe ich auch noch für Euch:

Kalles Angelshop-Cup 2005


Termin & Treffpunkt: Samstag, 29.10.05, um 14.00 Uhr
vor Kalles Angelshop in Neustadt 

Angelzeit: 17.00 bis 22.00 Uhr

Gerät: Bis zu zwei Ruten mit je maximal zwei Haken und Köder nach Wahl

Kostenbeitrag: 19,50 € bei Anmeldung im Ge-schäft zu entrichten


Anmeldung: Die Anmeldung erfolgt nur in den Räumen von Kalles Angelshop. Anmeldeschluß ist der 22.10.2005. 

Sonstiges: Seeskorpion und Knurrhahn werden nicht gewertet! Schonmaße werden vor Angelbeginn bekanntgegeben. Bitte den gültigen Fischereischein mitbringen. 

Haftung: Der Veranstalter Kalles Angelshop ist nicht haftbar für Personen- oder Sachschäden vor, während oder nach der Veranstaltung.

Ihre persönliche Einladungen werden wir Ihnen rechtzeitig zusenden. 

Ihr Team Kalles Angelshop
Inh.: Karl-Heinz Rohde
Vor dem Kremper Tor 1
23730 Neustadt/ Ostsee
Tel.: 04561/ 6450 • Fax: 04561/ 3750

Kalles-Angelshop@t-online.de


----------



## dorschman (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2005*

weiss denn hier jemand ob der beliebte grossmann cup
trotz der hier kursierenden geruechte in diesem jahr
wie gewohnt stattfindet ?

gruss
dorschman


----------



## Lachsjaeger (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2005*



			
				dorschman schrieb:
			
		

> weiss denn hier jemand ob der beliebte grossmann cup
> trotz der hier kursierenden geruechte in diesem jahr
> wie gewohnt stattfindet ?
> 
> ...




_*Hallo Dorschman #h ,
nach Aussage von Heiner Großmann ( Stand vom 23.9.05) soll die Veranstaltung wie jedes Jahr am 1. Samstag im Dezember (04.12.05) stattfinden.
Es ist nur noch nicht ganz klar, ob es mit der Anmeldung am 05.11.05 bleibt,
da der Laden zwischenzeitlich umgebaut wird....[/COLOR*]_


----------



## Micky (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2005*

:m Dann halt hier auch nochmal

Am Freitag, den 04.11.2005 findet an der ostholsteinischen Ostseeküste der
*1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup *statt.

„*Dreh- und Angelpunkt*“ ist das Haus des Gastes in Grube.

*Termin: *Freitag, der *04. November 2005* 
*Treffpunkt: **14:45 Uhr *im Haus des Gastes, Wenddorf 1, 23749 Grube 
*Startgebühr: **10,- Euro *pro Starter(in).

Die Startgebühr beinhaltet ein Willkommensgeschenk, sowie einen Imbiss nach dem Angeln. Für weitere Info´s zum Ablauf der Veranstaltung bitte *>> HIER <<* klicken. *(PDF-Datei, 125 kb)*

*Zur Info:* Es haben sich schon ein paar "Prominente" aus dem AB angekündigt, wird sicher ne ähnlich runde Sache wie die Kuttertour! :q 


*Danke* an das Team vom Anglerboard die Ausschreibung auch hier Veröffentlichen zu können! #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2005*

Am 29.10. ist das Brandungsgemeinschaftsangeln bei Karen Effenberger in Rerik. Treffpunkt ist im Wattwurm in Rerik.


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2005*

Ist nicht am 5.11. auch ein Gemeinschaftrsangeln von Niesler in Kühlungsborn angesagt???!!!?? Weiß da einer etwas genaueres drüber???

mfg
Klaus


----------



## xstsxxfxn (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2005*

moin moin Klaus,
auf alle Fälle ist am 5.11. der Fehmarncup!!!
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Kalli Karpfen (3. November 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2005*

Tach Leute!
Am 3. Dezember wird 1 *BIBER ADVENTS-CUP 2005  * stattfinden.

Das Daiwa-Cormoran Meeresteam und das Team Fisherman´s Partner werden die Veranstaltung durchführen und begleiten.

Mehr Info unter :  http://www.fishermans-partner.de/partner/luebeck/p-luebeck-veranstaltungen.htm


----------



## Benni (22. November 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2005*

Stehen sonst noch Veranstaltungen an ?
Großmann Cup am 3.12. findet statt und ich bin angemeldet.


----------



## mb243 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2005*

*Letzter EIS-CUP !!!

Hallo Leute!

Am 16.12.2006 findet der letzte EISCUP statt.
Unbedingt vormerken!!!!*


----------

